# 10 year old TT



## 1rossmilne (May 9, 2015)

So new to the forum and just bought a Mk1 1.8T (180hp) in Brilliant red. After going to view the car it seemed in pretty good condition, no oil leaks, timing belt changed and a lot of other work as previous owner was a mechanic.

Although being a mechanic it didn't seem like he was a huge fan of giving it a well deserved clean! Just as well I've been into detailing the last few years.

Anyway thought i would start this thread as i don't know everything and its a good place to get tips and pointers to help me return this car to its former glory 

Enough words, now photos. 

So the for sale photos, (not sure why ones so blurry)



















when i got the TT home and parked next to my other car, a truly loved A1 










Will keep you updated with progress made as and when it happens, will probably be quite slow just now. helping out a few friends get there cars ready for show season.


----------



## 1rossmilne (May 9, 2015)

So since getting the car home the weather has been awful but got a small break in it after work today to make a little start.

First off i hoovered out the interior picking up years of imbedded dirt which will now require wet vacuumed which ill hopefully get to soon but tried it out on the mats and they came up pretty good  hard to see the different in a before and after so heres a half and half










Next i tackled the engine bay. Using Meguiars APC and auto finese dressel to finish off i was happy with these results.

































If anyone knows of any good plastic sealant type product that would be greatly appreciated as i just feel it will get dirty rather quickly again.

Next thing to tackle will be the door sills and under the bonnet release clip as I've never seen anything like it [smiley=bigcry.gif]

Another update soon


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Keep at it, it may eventually look as good as my 14 year old TT. :lol:  :wink: :wink: 
Hoggy.


----------



## 1rossmilne (May 9, 2015)

Thanks Hoggy, it'll take a hell of a lot of work but thats the aim :wink:

New alloys are getting fitted tomorrow so hopefully thats the start of a long road ahead!


----------



## richardc-s (May 15, 2015)

That looks really smart 

I used Auto Finesse Revive on he engine bay trim... It leaves a really nice finish and seems to last a long time.


----------



## Veneeringman (Aug 19, 2014)

Snap









Sent from my iPhone using Brembo


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Nice job keep up the good work


----------



## JorgeTTCQ (May 7, 2002)

Very good job, looks amazing 8)


----------



## 1rossmilne (May 9, 2015)

Lack of updates lately, had my old mans car in for a full correction while he was away on holiday, all i can say is mazda paint is not the best to work with but got there in the end. Anyway found some time for the audi.



richardc-s said:


> That looks really smart
> 
> I used Auto Finesse Revive on he engine bay trim... It leaves a really nice finish and seems to last a long time.


Ahh perfect, thanks! got a sample of this actually so will give it a go soon 

Veneering ham - I really like yours! only got the single exit but really want black diffuser and twin exit, its on the never ending list of things i need [smiley=bigcry.gif]

So not too much has happened, was tinkering between getting the original alloys refurbished or just buy a new set, after having a look a set i have always liked came up and i couldn't resist. 3SDM 0.01's, I'm unsure whether id have been better with 19's but 18's will do. i LOVE how they change the car.










So now cleaning side of things . . . to show the difference I've put some before and afters. 10 years of gunk is stressing me out, especially what i found under the bonnet release. The grill was very faded, so used finish solution permeant trim restorer and it worked a treat! now with blood on my hands i thought it was time to enjoy the weekend and grab a beer!


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Ross, Looking good & being the best *Colour* helps alot. 8) 
Hoggy.


----------



## Coisty06 (Dec 20, 2011)

Very nice mate,


----------

